# Boys need home--VA Richmond/Henrico



## RyanFM (Apr 3, 2010)

I have two boys who need a good home.

One is a black/gray dumbo and the other is a rescued white lab rat. Finas--the dumbo--is very sweet. He loves to be held. Casmiro--the lab rat--is not so much. Not to say he's vicious but he does bite. He's got pretty bad eyesight. He was actually rescued. He was purchased before we got to the petstore by a man who tried to feed him to his snake. The snake wasn't hungry so we ended up with Cas.

They MUST go together. Cage, accessories, and whatever is left of their food goes with them. 

No fee. I would kind of like a little cash for the cage but it's not absolutely necessary. I'm looking more to find them a good home than to make money off a silly cage.

I'm in-between jobs at the moment so I'm free whenever in order to drive them/meet you at my house for pick-up. I'm willing to drive a short distance, but the cage won't fit in my car right-side-up. In other words I would have to stick the boys in a box to move them.

Thanks for your interest. 

Ryan


----------

